# What impression do you have on people?



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Despite having similar or even same types, people can give off ridiculously different impressions to others, based on their body language, tone, and other parts of their personality.

I want to see the differences in the impression you guys give to others, and also your rationale/opinions about that. Perhaps there will also be some similarities and patterns that we can draw from that! 

Aaaaand go.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm so oblivious to this kind of thing :frustrating:

As it appears: what I _think _I come off as, is not what I _actually _come off as.

People mentioned I resemble Casper though.


----------



## Verity (Aug 2, 2014)

It's hard to say, but I've often been told that I'm too serious or 'heavy' in the sense that I almost never chitchat, so I kinda drag people down when they are just trying to have fun. I've also been told that I'm very polite, but also stand-offish towards strangers. But that's just things that I've thought about recently. It's pretty hard to say actually, I guess It would feel wrong to try and interpretate what people think of me without any basis.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Idk.


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

Unfortunately cannot answer this question because I honestly don't know for sure...:sad:


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

@_Entropic_ @_selena87_ What have people said about you in terms of the impression you give? That's a start.

Everyone can also feel free to share their impressions of each other, to help them out if they're feeling confused XD

For example, Selena, I think you come off as quirky and easy-going. A very live-and-let-live sort of person with a slight touch of down-to-earth-ness.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

I kinda love to know, but do not really know. People usually do not say it but just accept they way people are.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Apparently a lot of people think I'm "Too intense" at first.

I have standoff-ish body language and am terrible at communicating. But I'm actually really mellow ( and everyone reading this is laughing) it' true though. I get irritated easily but never for more than a few minutes and few things make me truly angry.

anyone's who's taken the time to get to know understands this.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Some comments I remember are:
"You remind me of queen from Snow White, no particular reason, just regal vibe. Better than being like Cinderella", said by a new friend I met in high school-Makes sense, and I can relate to evil queen and that girl obviously wanted an evil queen best friend)

I reminded someone of some bullet boob woman from Austin Powers, just a vibe, unfortunately I didn't have time to explore it any further.
Sounds like a good thing though, who doesn't want killer boobs?

Mom said I vibe as a LoTR elf.
Idk what to make of that.
Also Morticia Addams, idk what to make of that either.

And Scarlett O'Hara, especially by dad. And my class when we were talking about Gone with the Wind, which does go with my behaviour and the fact that I was about a month late with my GwtW report.
I don't think her traits define me, though.


(I'm aware this is not about what character people think I am but character says more in less words, I might come back later with details of how different people react to me emotionally)


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Fumetsu said:


> Apparently a lot of people think I'm "Too intense" at first.
> 
> *I have standoff-ish body language *and am terrible at communicating. But I'm actually really mellow ( and everyone reading this is laughing) it' true though. I get irritated easily but never for more than a few minutes and few things make me truly angry.
> 
> anyone's who's taken the time to get to know understands this.


I have actually heard this is a Ni trait in general. Which I find interesting. :confused3:


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

I am very intrigued by these responses. While I would say it's impossible to know what someone else thinks of you 100%, personally, I definitely pick up on these impressions and opinions very fast. There are many giveaways, both obvious and not-so-obvious ones, that indicate what someone thinks of you. At least a little.

The best thing, of course, is to just ask. "Hey if you had to describe me as a person, how would you do it?" Don't do it to strangers though XD

When it comes to *me*, I find I have several layers of impressions that I give off to people. 

1. Serious, intense, and quiet. It's easy to tell I'm an unapproachable, self-contained introvert from a distant glance. Some others have also called this "composed", "mysterious", and "elegant". 

2. Several people have told me that when I'm doing something or going somewhere, I give off an air of "sit down, I'm in charge here". This has been described in various ways by different people: "arrogant", "assertive", "straightforward", "judgmental", "dominating", and idk. But it's very easy for people who spend a little time with me to know that I'm a perfectionist with crazy high standards for myself. 

3. When people get to know me more, they obviously understand my real personality, and notice that I also have a lot of bursty, emotional energy, that I wear my feelings on my face, and that I can be moody and nervous as hell. They also get to know I'm a lot less judgmental and high-brow than I look. lol. Thank god.


----------



## Szebora (Nov 9, 2015)

Hm.
Sometimes I've been told I'm too quiet and those who don't know me well consider me shy because of that (I know they do!). I just don't like small talks and smiling all the time for no reason.

Some people could think I'm arrogant, ignorant or not loyal, because after some time (few days, weeks, months, years) I feel tired of them, even if I still like them. Simple conversations make me sick (so boring...) and then I think ''I'll respond you in a while, just let me do _x_" and that means I probably won't write back. Ever. And that's how, children, Szebora loses constantly all her buddies. :mellow:

I also am really sympathetic... as old ladies say. My soul is old after all.


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

Night Huntress said:


> @_Entropic_ @_selena87_ What have people said about you in terms of the impression you give? That's a start.
> 
> Everyone can also feel free to share their impressions of each other, to help them out if they're feeling confused XD
> 
> For example, Selena, I think you come off as quirky and easy-going. A very live-and-let-live sort of person with a slight touch of down-to-earth-ness.


omg senpai noticed me... I'm so touched

I haven't interacted much with @Night Huntress apart from reading some of her posts, but I would say she seems to be a pretty cautious person, with hidden intensity. As if any minute she could turn into the panther in her signature and pounce on somebody. :tongue:

edit: I wrote this before reading her post above but it seems to line up with others' impressions


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Different people have different impressions of me.


Impressions from people who disliked me (this is exactly what they said behind my back):
"She is so weird."
"She is so quiet."
"She is stuck-up." 

Impressions from acquaintances:
"Why do you always speak so few words? Why are you so quiet?" 
"Why so serious?"
"Why do you look so sad? Smile!" 


Impressions from close friends:
"You are a good listener."
"I feel very comfortable around you because I know I can tell you anything without being judged by you."
"You are so sweet."
"You are so quiet, I can tell that you are emo-ing away again."


Impressions from family members:
"What are you doing with your life? Everybody has accomplished something in their lives and you are still so lagged behind in life." 
"You need to quit daydreaming, your ideas will never become a reality." 
"You lacked willpower and you give up too easily." 
"Why can't you be like others? You need to walk fast, talk fast, and be more observant of your surroundings."
"You need to go take up some social skills classes and go learn some social skills."


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Captain Mclain said:


> I have actually heard this is a Ni trait in general. Which I find interesting. :confused3:


I'm not Ni. I have other reasons.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Fumetsu said:


> I'm not Ni. I have other reasons.


Ok. I heard Ni people need space therefor look standoffish. But since you are whatever but not Ni ohwel. :smilewoot:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Night Huntress said:


> @_Entropic_ @_selena87_ What have people said about you in terms of the impression you give? That's a start.
> 
> Everyone can also feel free to share their impressions of each other, to help them out if they're feeling confused XD
> 
> For example, Selena, I think you come off as quirky and easy-going. A very live-and-let-live sort of person with a slight touch of down-to-earth-ness.


Yeah, if you asked me what I really think what others think, then I genuinely don't know how to answer that question. You are better off answering it than I am.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Overall, I think I give the impression of someone who is pragmatic, deliberate, and maybe a bit complex. The way I come off to others is probably very different one on one than it is in a group, the former of which I feel much more comfortable than the latter. 

When I meet someone new, I tend to be fairly easy-going and polite. I don't find it difficult to ask other people about their interests, or find common ground (if I do find this hard, I typically judge it so right away and look for a good time to diplomatically end the interaction). I do my best to remember details of what people are up to, and bring them up later to keep a sense of continued interest. Although I smile frequently, it's the "social smile" out of propriety more than actual positive feeling and otherwise I tend to be fairly expressionless. For that reason people find it difficult to read my emotions. If people ask me for information, I try to put forward the most useful input or advice I can then explain what the benefit is, which I think gives the impression of being someone who is pragmatic and knowledgeable. Others also notice that I tend to put extra thought into making sure that the practical matters of my everyday life are taken care of effectively, and tend to overall be organized and well-prepared. 

On the negative side, I tend to have a hard time letting go when I disagree with something and can kind of enjoy arguing or kicking someone (particularly those I see as lying, or being overrated or unqualified) off their pedestal, in oblivion to how I am being perceived. If there isn't an outlet to vent annoyance, I tend to have a hard time containing the aggravation I get after awhile, which can lead to slipping out some pretty sharp things I would typically think but not say. Some people definitely experience me as being someone who is constantly pissed off at something, although sometimes in kind of a humorous way, with all the energy I put into expressing it. Some people find my impassioned tirades and tenacity in going against things out of fury funny. 

Contrary to ILI stereotype, I think being well dressed and well groomed is important in a social setting although I wouldn't know how to flexibly make an impression on others only on these grounds; I prefer clothes that are simple, sharp, and clean (if maybe a bit formal) but of really good quality and show some kind of status. Also contrary to stereotype, I also don't think I come off as a lazy, soft, socially awkward, professional student type as much as someone (perhaps to a Dual) who could use a drink or two or six to displace my constant thoughts from how to optimize my surroundings XD


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

I have no clue. There were times when i didnt talk with others much, they thought im quiet or shy (big surpise).
So yeah, i have no clue how do i come off usually. I cannot ask either because im somewhat nervous about knowing that lol.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

Words people commonly use to describe me: _easy-going; low-key; good-natured; calm, grounded, relaxed; confident; sweet_;...you get the picture. Some people who are really close to me do describe me aloof, detached, distant, ect., but they still seem to see me as basically nice. 

I don't necessarily feel the way I am described. I certainly don't feel relaxed or confident most of the time. I think the "detached" part comes from my being lost in my own thoughts so much of the time, or from not being emotionally expressive.


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

Night Huntress said:


> You've shed several singular tears on several occasions.


And they were all beautiful, weren't they? I suppose you were reminiscing then.

Anyways, that's enough banter for this thread. Let's terminate it here.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

People can sense the quiet in me from miles away, even if I'm making my best effort not to be quiet. I think overall people tend to see me as shy, nice, normal, and passive. I don't really stand out much and easily go unnoticed. I get the impression people implicitly see me as trustworthy and harmless, and this comes from little things like random strangers asking me to watch their stuff for them. I think I also come across soft and sweet, and I've been told that I seem chill and that I have a calming effect on people. I also recall some coworkers once mentioned that they couldn't imagine me getting really angry. (Am I a 9 or what?)

I've also been told that I seem intelligent, skeptical, and argumentative, and that my opinion is not easily influenced. I can be stubbornly focused on the truth to the point of disrupting harmony, it happened to me once where I was confronted and told to tone it down because people might not like me when I'm like that. I also think some people see me as negative when I'm just being objective and a realist. In practice therapy sessions I've been told by my teacher that I seem kind of monotone and need to work on warmth. 

Aside from those things, I've been called deep, articulate, and brave. I kind of wish I weren't so concise and could put more detail into what I say, but from what I've heard others seem to see my tendency to speak slowly and with fewer words a sign of maturity.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I can apparently come across as placid, and detached, which isn't really how I experience myself, but depends on what is meant. Also rather uncertain, which is true at least.

It kind of depends, though. Like sometimes I might come across as shy and reserved, but I've also given of the impression of being energetic and excitable. Some might think I'm soft and sweet while some think I'm an argumentative bitch. 

To be honest I'm not entirely sure what impression I give off, but that's some of the feed-back I've gotten, at least. I also feel like I'm very awkward most of the time. Attempts at interacting with people can feel very unnatural, and most people I meet in real life probably think I have some kind of mental retardation. Oh right, I can come across as pretty absent-minded I guess. Whimsical, whatever.


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

I honestly don't know. I'm guessing 'arrogant know-it-all jerk who gets under your skin' or 'intelligent and has his stuff together'. The Si/Fe people (yuck) would view me as the former and the Fi people (my peepz) would view me as the latter. Or I could be delusional and in reality make no impression on anybody.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

Recede said:


> People can sense the quiet in me from miles away, even if I'm making my best effort not to be quiet. I think overall people tend to see me as shy, nice, normal, and passive. I don't really stand out much and easily go unnoticed. I get the impression people implicitly see me as trustworthy and harmless, and this comes from little things like random strangers asking me to watch their stuff for them. I think I also come across soft and sweet, and I've been told that I seem chill and that I have a calming effect on people. I also recall some coworkers once mentioned that they couldn't imagine me getting really angry. (Am I a 9 or what?)


 All of that applies to me as well (I'm not a Nine though).

Even among those friends with whom I am at my most talkative and gregarious I still end up developing a reputation as "the quiet one" of the group.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

My University friends told me that they were unsure about me at first because they thought I was standoffish and a snob. But we had to be grouped and they ended up with me and blahblahblah, they now think that I'm not like that.

People generally see me as reserved, snobbish, smart and all that. Then they say I'm actually quite fun once they get to know me/we become close enough for me to actually bother with them. :bored:


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

As far as first impressions go, people tend to see me as shady, a bitch or just plain weird lol.

It doesn't really bother me unless it's an important meeting, like an interview for a job (or if I really like someone.)


----------



## clay (Nov 9, 2012)

I thought i was a selfish, anti-social asshole, but everyone tells me i'm nice and pleasant. Fi role i guess lol


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

clay said:


> I thought i was a selfish, anti-social asshole, but everyone tells me i'm nice and pleasant. Fi role i guess lol


Ye I find it almost impossible to know unless people explicitly say it and even then it must be honest and not flattering or trashtalk in a ragemode. Also there seem to be more positive benefits to think people think about 10% better of you when they really do.  To be more then 40% off in any direction will make you look ignorant or annoyingly self-pity IME.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Sooooo pretty much everyone gives off some sort of hostile/introverted/distant impression to some degree. That's interesting... we need to start redefining the criteria for social introversion then


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Night Huntress said:


> Sooooo pretty much everyone gives off some sort of hostile/introverted/distant impression to some degree. That's interesting... we need to start redefining the criteria for social introversion then


But do not people give of different impressions depending of how secure they feel they are in the situation and hundreds of other variables. And in that mix people tend to think of themselves and what they might give for expression and what they want to gain from it etc etc. Most these descriptions are probably only in the head of the person. Which is fine.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Captain Mclain said:


> But do not people give of different impressions depending of how secure they feel they are in the situation and hundreds of other variables. And in that mix people tend to think of themselves and what they might give for expression and what they want to gain from it etc etc. Most these descriptions are probably only in the head of the person. Which is fine.


The point is that if everyone is closed off, aloof, and "introverted" to some degree, then no one really is introverted by those criteria. What people often casually classify as introversion could actually just be standard self-protection and caution that ALL of us exercise with new people and those we don't have much concern for.

Hence it may become necessary to redefine the criteria for social introversion so that it can stop being bandied around in basically every context ever. It becomes difficult to distinguish "real" introverts from "superficial" introverts, etc.

Then again these are all just impressions and not judgments of real personality so w/e.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Night Huntress said:


> The point is that if everyone is closed off, aloof, and "introverted" to some degree, then no one really is introverted by those criteria. What people often casually classify as introversion could actually just be standard self-protection and caution that ALL of us exercise with new people and those we don't have much concern for.
> 
> Hence it may become necessary to redefine the criteria for social introversion so that it can stop being bandied around in basically every context ever. It becomes difficult to distinguish "real" introverts from "superficial" introverts, etc.
> 
> Then again these are all just impressions and not judgments of real personality so w/e.


That is a good cause. :cheers2:


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Hard to say, I think I'm coming off as pretty strong from the get go.
Then people learn that I have all these quirks that indicate weakness.
Then they try to exploit said weakness.
Then I retaliate on a level they don't comprehend exist, leaving them dazed and confused.
So to summarize I tend to confuse people and that probably scares them a bit.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

hornet said:


> Hard to say, I think I'm coming off as pretty strong from the get go.
> Then people learn that I have all these quirks that indicate weakness.
> Then they try to exploit said weakness.
> Then I retaliate on a level they don't comprehend exist, leaving them dazed and confused.
> So to summarize I tend to confuse people and that probably scares them a bit.


I really relate to this. Initially, I appear cold, solemn and intimidating. I have this strong and dark aura. Then when people actually get to know me, I feel myself becoming more and more vulnerable, feel weak and like I've lost control or power. From time to time, if I'm feeling terrible, I would assume an extremely cold and brutal demeanor that would be in stark contrast to my generally spontaneous and cordial nature. Although, I'm always aloof. One of my defining characteristics is that I rarely show emotion or express my feelings.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Quentyn said:


> I really relate to this. Initially, I appear cold, solemn and intimidating. I have this strong and dark aura. Then when people actually get to know me, I feel myself becoming more and more vulnerable, feel weak and like I've lost control or power. From time to time, if I'm feeling terrible, I would assume an extremely cold and brutal demeanor that would be in stark contrast to my generally spontaneous and cordial nature. Although, I'm always aloof. One of my defining characteristics is that I rarely show emotion or express my feelings.


With -Fi and +Se it isn't all that surprising really.
We know the cost of suffering and we are careful not to enter into situations where we must pay it heedlessly.



> -Fi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Watchtower (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm very awkward and closed-up in public, due to social anxiety. I'm extremely self-conscious, so I avoid eye-contact, and try to keep myself as small as possible. I only feel relaxed when I'm home alone. People have said that I'm too soft, meek, easily manipulated. I'm sure I also come off as arrogant, absent-minded, rigid, and probably weak (mentally, not physically). Which cannot actually be further from the truth. If they only knew ...

I saw a therapist once who was kind of surprised of how I could both be so wallpaperish one moment and completely light up the room the next moment. Like there are several very different people inhabiting my body.

Another therapist was convinced that I had been sexually abused as a child, which I have no recollection of, based purely on my body language. I can sort of see that, but I disagree with her about the cause.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Going entirely off what other people have said to me recently:

Family

"Your moods can be all over the place and it doesn't matter what other people do; once you've chosen your mood you're the only one can influence it."

"I swear you should have been born a Scorpio; you really know where to hit somebody when you want to make them sting."

Friends

"I'd say you could be the attention-getting poster boy of my revolution; but you're more Immortan Joe than Che Guevara."

"You can be a real asshole sometimes, but you get away with it a lot because by the time somebody gets around to pulling you up on it you're going off on another tangent and making people laugh."

"In one way or another you always end up using your head to get things done."

"Subtle is one thing you can't do very well, especially when you're _trying_ to." 

"You _can_ be diplomatic...ish...sometimes?"

"I can tell that we're friends now because you've stopped pulling punches."

Others

"You command respect; when you speak the people around you stop what they're doing and give you their full attention." 

"You come across as very organised, practical and no-nonsense" *close friend laughs*

"You know _everything_, don't you?"

"It's really unnerving when you're being quiet."


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

This thread made me ask people about impressions they have. I didn't use enhanced interrogation techniques on strangers on the street of course, just some people who actually know me:tongue:.

So: 
_humbly omit mentions pertaining to intelligence _

"Diplomatic" - _hmmm... probably?_

"Knows how to have a way with people and get info she needs" - _Ooh... I used to think, I've been socially retarded. It seems I'm not hopeless after all. Perhaps it's because I'm rather counterphobic person (trying to be one, at least), and as much as I'm insecure about social activities, if I have to do it, I just do it. Plunge into situation, and figure stuff out as I go, pretending to be at ease.
_
"Stubborn" - _quite agree_.

"Not inclined to give detailed explanations of anything" and "You should've become a spy! It's such a hard damn toil to fish information out of you, even if it's concerned a thing as innocent as what you ate this morning." - _Yup, I noticed that too._

"Fun to joke around with. You have that constant humorous undercurrent, that creates funny atmospheres" _- Revelation of the day! It seems I create atmospheres without even noticing it!_

"Responsible" _- quite agree too._

"You're always busy doing and thinking some stuff - I have no idea what this stuff is about. It's not like you're trying to resolve global problems or planning plot-lines of the new bestseller, right? - and hate to be interrupted" _- Lol._

"Calm and steady as a rule" - _if they only knew... I'm such a worrier on the inside _

"It's impossible to make you do the things you don't want to. If someone goes into pushy mode, you become pertinacious, uncompromising and argumentative" - _Ooh, yeah. That's very true actually. Pushy stuff doesn't work on me. They just didn't learn yet, that it's quite easy to manipulate me into something by ethical means _


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Quentyn said:


> I think most people perceive me as extremely standoffish and reserved. I also get the impression that I repel them as if I'm a porcupine. They probably see me as the most asocial guy in the world. For instance, whenever someone attempts to engage me in conversation, I respond in a very cold and terse manner. I can distinctly feel this really, it's like I'm a fortress the other guy cannot infiltrate. I'm seen as very monotonous, someone who almost never expresses his emotions. One guy compared me to a spy, saying that I gave off the impression that I knew something important they didn't lol. Essentially, I'm the guy who stays in the shadows. Ruthlessly swatting away people who attempt to build a rapport with me. The anomaly in the social environment.
> 
> My friends obviously see me differently. The common theme is that I'm a nice or cool guy. People have called me dependable and helpful. Although I'm still known for being quiet, a few people have told me that I seem to be an extrovert pretending to be an introvert which is interesting. Generally when I'm with my friends, I become much more spontaneous and I would say that my vibe is more positive. People have noted that I seem motivated and that I accomplish whatever I set out to do, there is always something I'm planning to do or doing. I actually notice this myself when I talk to people. I talk about how I'm occupied by something or how I intend to do something in the immediate future. Come to think of it, this is pretty much all that I talk about. What I'm doing. What I want to do. What I intend to do. What I plan to do. With strangers and people who don't really know me, this can be manifested as having a businesslike demeanor, like a guy with portfolios and stuff. I can see my friends getting the impression that I'm focused on action and getting things done immediately, especially when we're playing sports. I recall saying, "eating is boring" as I impatiently waited for my friends to stop with their lunch and play soccer. I personally felt like I was always moving in some way or another. I'm known for my dry wit.
> 
> On the internet, I come off as outspoken, aggressive, harsh and sardonic. This results in the most common internet derogatory term for me being "butthurt".


This kinda comes off as Se lead again... but it's possible for it to be just very strong Se creative? Especially if you are prone to overemphasize this side of yours as you describe yourself.

ps. I'll reply to the PM's soon


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Night Huntress said:


> Despite having similar or even same types, people can give off ridiculously different impressions to others, based on their body language, tone, and other parts of their personality.
> 
> I want to see the differences in the impression you guys give to others, and also your rationale/opinions about that. Perhaps there will also be some similarities and patterns that we can draw from that!
> 
> Aaaaand go.


I'm most commonly seen as _very _logical, also practical, confident, resourceful and too forceful and of course very argumentative; but I've also been told I'm nice and tolerant without real strong opinions.  

I'm usually seen as an introvert except by some closer friends who think I'm enough social and enthusiastic - responsive to the Fe enough  - to be extraverted lol.

Half of the people see me as rigid, the other half as adaptable.

But everyone that has seen me agrees I'm very concrete and practical. Though I also get this comment sometimes (only online though) that I sound vague and abstract.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Heh. I just remembered something positive.

Everyone I know who has ever had a dream about me describes the same thing: they're in a very dangerous situation, everything from attempted burglary to a castle defense.

Mean while I'm drawing, working on a pot ( make ceramic pots for Bonsai trees) or just listening to music, with no idea of the situation.

The dreamer yells at me repeatedly to come help and my response is get mad at them for being so loud and turn up my music.

They continue to pester me as the situation worsens and I begrudgingly agree to help if "It will get you to stop bothering me." Then I quickly and efficiently dispatch every intruder and restore our defenses as if it's little more than an inconvenience.

" There! Now will you _ leave m alone_?"

The end.

Yeah, I'm proud to know that even if some people treat me shittily in the waking world, their subconscious knows how awesome I am.


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

My best friend described me as _relaxed_, _sunny/cheerful_ and _emotionally expressive._ Another friend said I am _practical_ and _straightforward_, _introverted_ and _relaxed_ again and I tend to _overthink_. My family says I'm _argumentative_, _careless_, _stubborn_, _stroppy_. Well they usually see the worst of me. My bf that I'm _funny/peculiar_ and _clumsy_ but _cute._

Some things are pretty evident to me and others came as a surprise. :happy:


----------



## mrhcmll (Nov 22, 2013)

I've always given off an intimidating aura. Very serious and responsible. People thought I was too virtuous to cuss at some point. Some have described me as snobbish, taking time to lift my mouth into a smile takes too much effort for me to do for strangers. This is why people have a hard time warming up to me in first glance.

A friend thought I was an SLI because of this, actually. Anyway, I'm far different from this and am actually very warm. I do get bothered by this sometimes, but I see the pros as well. For example, no one steals my food unwarranted. :kitteh:

After getting to know me, an EIE described me as sunny, playful, and the like. Spiritual, opinionated, spunky, has been described to me as well.


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

For what I've been told (and a little bit of what I've seen), I come off as aloof. Not entirely here. Sleepy, too. People often ask me if I'm still sleepy, even though it's been an hour since I woke up. It's something in my face, it seems, but I feel pretty ok nevertheless. And uh, they often think that because I don't say much in the regular basis, I wouldn't enjoy loud jokes. But that's false! When the mood is proper, I wreck small havoc upon people. Things really small, really, but it still makes up for a good laugh. Like, making a tiny paper ball and put it on top of someone's head. 


To make it simple, I give the impression of being a half-asleep prankster.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

People say I look lazy(as in rude), tense, cold, quiet, aloof, indifferent, shy, and "not there" as in I look like I drift off to my own world very often(actually it's because everything gets boring very easily so..) People tell me I look sleepy A LOT (when I'm not...)
Seriously though, I'm not sleepy.. I've had 10 full hours of sleep.. its just my face... I can't really portray my feelings... I could be super excited but my face and tone will be like: :I yey


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

In one-on-one relationships, I've been becoming increasingly aware that I don't pay as much attention as I probably should to the emotional needs of others. Generally if I think something should be done, I push for that almost automatically and unless someone steps up to say "hey, we need to do something else" I'll just keep working to get it done. Unfortunately, many people are uncomfortable with standing up to assertive people and they'll become resentful of me for (in their eyes) not considering their opinions, and since I don't really pay attention to what people think unless they express it in a direct way I tend to walk over those sorts of people.

It's lots of small things like that that tend to harm my relationships with people. I recently pissed off an SLI I know because she felt I was dismissing her suggestions, when from my perspective her indirect suggestions (e.g. "I just wanted to let you know that x of y is here so you know") weren't suggestions at all, but just information. My girlfriend complains a lot that I don't emotionally express myself, when from my perspective emotions should be felt and not stated and if she doesn't know something about me that's because she didn't directly ask about it. Some friends of mine and I went to an amusement park a few months ago, and one of them ended up complaining to me that I wasn't taking enough breaks to let them rest their legs. I'd stop for a couple of minutes, but then I'd start pushing everybody to get moving again because we'd run out of time to visit everything otherwise, and apparently I didn't notice that they were starting to wear out.

In short, people generally find me abrupt, directive and cold, which is not an image I'm intentionally trying to create but an unfortunate side effect of a bad habit of not paying attention to people unless they stand their ground on something. It's like there's a certain impatience to life as I experience it, a feeling that I need to keep moving and keep doing things and I can't afford to let anything slow me down or waste my time, and while some people tend to like that (those people generally become my friends) a lot of other people find it grating.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

myst91 said:


> I'm most commonly seen as _very _logical, also practical, confident, resourceful and too forceful and of course very argumentative; but I've also been told I'm nice and tolerant without real strong opinions.
> 
> I'm usually seen as an introvert except by some closer friends who think I'm enough social and enthusiastic - responsive to the Fe enough  - to be extraverted lol.
> 
> Half of the people see me as rigid, the other half as adaptable.


I get this as well. I'm quiet and loud. Gentle and forceful. Non-judgemental and judgemental. People tell me I'm a bunch of contradictions.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

More than once throughout my life have I been told to "smile more", "take more space", "you're so careful", etc, and I evidently haven't learnt anything. 

I think people tend to think that I'm shy and stiff, but I'm neither of those things; if I'm not speaking to you it's because I don't have anything to say to you at the moment. Sometimes in new environments I catch some people like this off guard with a blunt, witty remark.

I also have a habit to not greet people properly unless they initiate, this is because I prefer learning their names covertly on my own without direct interaction. I think this puts me in a bad light with some individuals, but those people probably weren't worth getting to know anyway. I'm usually very nervous around big groups of new people, such as at a new workplace or in a new class. That quickly passes though when I feel I've had enough time to observe things for a bit.

People sometimes react to how calm I am and how I never get angry. At times someone will make a rude joke with me, and if I don't understand what they mean, I'll naturally try to understand it. This is often misunderstood as me taking offense, but I didn't.

Quite honestly I don't care much for what others think of me. I know who I am, and that's usually enough for me.


----------



## ChkChkBoom (Nov 10, 2013)

I have no idea what people think of me at first. I've been described as 'intimidating' which was weird. It seems to vary depending on the person, I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Night Huntress said:


> Despite having similar or even same types, people can give off ridiculously different impressions to others, based on their body language, tone, and other parts of their personality.
> 
> I want to see the differences in the impression you guys give to others, and also your rationale/opinions about that. Perhaps there will also be some similarities and patterns that we can draw from that!
> 
> Aaaaand go.


Crazy apparently.

Sometimes that of a ... what was it that master Tolkien said again? Still waters run deep? Anyhow of such a guy.

...eh I've heard thing in my life. And been called a lot as well. :crazy:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Throughout school, ANNOYING AS FUCK. But lately, I've been more quiet and using a cold ISTx persona when I absolutely have to talk. I am incapable of acting normal, but it's better to be seen as a sociopath than a retard.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

I always personally think that my social skills suck and that I come off as awkward or cold. But that's possibly wrong, according to folk throughout the years. I have a pretty soft voice (or whatever you call a voice that isn't very abrupt) and smile often when talking to people, so maybe my intentions of wanting them to feel like I care about the conversation comes through. If I feel comfortable with the people I'm around, I'm usually very engaging and dominate over the social atmosphere (keeping tabs on who hasn't talked in a while, who might be offended, who might have something to say but keeps getting interrupted. Indirectly trying to take care of everybody. But all the same, excluding whoever I think is a sort of malicious blight). So I think in situations like that people assume me to be an extrovert. All generally speaking, of course. 

Then you get the whole other spectrum of opinion revolving around intimidating, disengaged and likely haughty. 

Anyways I'm not entirely sure what impression dominants. I know I don't come off as entirely easy going and "go with the flow". Nobody in my entire life has told me I'm a "go with the flow" kind of person. 

Anyways, interesting question


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

i get things like huggable/ teddy bear/ approachable... surprisingly even when in a bitchy mood... tourists tend to single me out of a group to ask to take their picture, i've also been singled out of a group to be yelled at on behalf of said group.... so yeah, apparently, intimidating i am not... and apparently boundaries are optional when dealing with me, especially for the sales people, who are convinced that i am the perfect target for their ploys. :dry::laughing:

I relate to IEE the most, SEE is second closest.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

x


----------



## Absolute_Eb (Nov 9, 2013)

I believe I encounter a disproportionate amount of people who project onto me whatever they want me to be. I think it's because I'm pretty reserved in new social situations and am slow in conversation. I'm generally careful with what I say, so I tend to get left out of conversations that move too quickly. So sometimes people think I'm anti-social or quiet. Some people think I'm really funny, and others are astonished when i say something witty. 

Because I'm a musician and perform in front of people a lot, nobody considers me to be shy anymore but I used to hear that really often. The thing I get most often that actually gets under my skin a bit is people think I'm humble just because I don't openly put myself on a pedestal. I think there's a fine line between pride and arrogance and I'm sure I've crossed it before, but of course I'd never express that aloud or use disparaging language to someone else. Humility is definitely something I aspire to, but what what I know about myself internally dictates that I'm not there yet, and it makes it harder to get there when someone celebrates my supposed "humility".


----------



## Sorcerer Droid (Nov 20, 2015)

Everyone I meet is intimidated by my vastly superior intellect, even the military vets and the clinical psychopaths. I've learned to amplify my menacing persona by dressing with class and growing out my facial hair. No plebeian dares approach me now.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Shy & innocent and all their synonyms. Lacking depth.


----------



## ChkChkBoom (Nov 10, 2013)

.


----------



## Kyusaku (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm always smiling, polite and warm. Some people say I'm phlegmatic because no matter what happens my behavior doesn't change. For others that means I'm just fake. It's true that it disarms people, especially when you don't have any other agenda than just have a good time. It's sad that pleasantness is seen as an attempt at trickery though. The world is full with bitter people I guess.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Typhon said:


> I've been told I come off as kind, serious, and that I'm not the kind of person you'd suspect being into music (I am, thats why they said that).
> 
> Yeah, I guess if thats true then I come off really different than what I am actually like. I think people see me as serious and well behaved until they get to know me, and they find out I can be kinda the opposite. But until they take the time to get to know me, I might seem kinda boring, which I guess is not very motivating for people to get to know me.


Funnily, I can DEFINITELY see you being into music. It fits. You're kind of floaty and artsy (in a weird restrained way) in your vibe.


----------



## soseductive (Jan 5, 2016)

I can't say what people think about me, besides me being fan of Bleach, but i can say a little about SEE. It was probably my most colorful experiences. They were so cool, nice and friendly. Despite me knowing them for one minute, i felt like we were already best friends. Damn, i wish i could become friends with someone that easy.


----------



## soseductive (Jan 5, 2016)

I thought about it and i feel like i am appear to be very aggressive to a lot of people. Recently i flirted with a girl and she thought that i wanted to start a fight or something like that, until i've explained everything to her


----------



## 66767 (Oct 24, 2013)

Night Huntress said:


> beautiful


i've been told I am that as well. guess this brings us back to the "full of shit" impression


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't know... My friends say I'm one of the hardest people to "read". 
Things people say a lot about me: Your eyes could kill, It's like your eyes have lasers, I thought you were a bitch until you started talking. 
Physically I'm not intimidating, I'm petite. 
I just want people to leave me alone, and I must give off that vibe.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Retarded and emo, the latter achieved after years of desperation to be defined as something more than the former.


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

People always find me somewhat ditzy and very positive since I'm bubbly and happy and VERY effusive but sometimes I come off a bit quiet and low-key but still very upbeat.


----------

